# "Owning the Weather" (is it possible)



## Stacie (Nov 19, 2001)

In 2025, US aerospace forces can "own the weather" by capitalizing on emerging technologies and focusing development of those technologies to war-fighting applications. Such a capability offers the war fighter tools to shape the battlespace in ways never before possible. It provides opportunities to impact operations across the full spectrum of conflict and is pertinent to all possible futures. The purpose of this paper is to outline a strategy for the use of a future weather-modification system to achieve military objectives rather than to provide a detailed technical road map.

Below is a link to the AirForce...

http://www.au.af.mil/au/2025/volume3/chap15/v3c15-1.htm

Here is a Navy link to ELF transmittions and "heating the ionsphere"

http://wwwppd.nrl.navy.mil/whatsnew/haarp/

Here are several US Patent # for weather manipulation... I posted the links to the site, They are avalible thru the patent office.

U.S. patent number 6315213, filed on November 13, is described as a method of modifying weather and should concern the public. A scientist from Wright Patterson Air Force Base acknowledges that planes are spraying barium salt, polymer fibers, aluminum oxide and other chemicals in the atmosphere to both modify the weather and for military communications purposes. The patent abstract specifically states: "The polymer is dispersed into the cloud and the wind of the storm agitates the mixture causing the polymer to absorb the rain. This reaction forms a gelatinous substance which precipitate to the surface below. Thus, diminishing the cloud's ability to rain."

http://www.bariumblues.com/when_the_...he_weather.htm

+++++++++++++++++

Patent Number: 4,686,605 Date of Patent: Aug. 11, 1987

METHOD AND APPARATUS FOR ALTERING A REGION IN THE EARTH'S
ATMOSPHERE, IONOSPHERE, AND/OR MAGNETOSPHERE

Liberty Magazine, (2/35) p. 7 N. Tesla. New York Times (9/22/40)
Section 2, p. 7 W. L Laurence.

New York Times (12/8/15) p. 8 Col. 3.

Primary Examiner--Salvatore Cangialosi Attorney, Agent, or
Firm--Roderick W. MacDonald

ABSTRACT

A method and apparatus for altering at least one selected region
which normally exists above the earth's surface. The region is
excited by electron cyclotron resonance heating to thereby
increase its charged particle density. In one embodiment,
circularly polarized electromagnetic radiation is transmitted
upward in a direction substantially parallel to and along a field
line which extends through the region of plasma to be altered.
The radiation is transmitted at a frequency which excites
electron cyclotron resonance to heat and accelerate the charged
particles. This increase in energy can cause ionization of
neutral particles which are then absorbed as part of the region
thereby increasing the charged particle density of the region.

http://www.bariumblues.com/haarp_patent.htm

Nikola Tesla and the "earthquake machine" patent...

http://www.mercury.gr/tesla/earthqen.html

Hughes aircraft sprayer patent...

Inventor(s): Chang; David B. , Tustin, CA
Shih; I-Fu , Los Alamitos, CA

Applicant(s): Hughes Aircraft Company, Los Angeles, CA
News, Profiles, Stocks and More about this company

Issued/Filed Dates: March 26, 1991 / April 23, 1990

Application Number: US1990000513145

IPC Class: G21K 1/00;

Class: Current: 250/505.1; 244/158.R; 250/503.1; 250/504.R;
Original: 250/505.1; 250/504.R; 250/503.1; 244/158.R;

Field of Search: 250/505.1,504 R,503.1,493.1 244/136,158 R

Abstract:
:
A method is described for reducing atmospheric or global warming resulting from the presence of
heat-trapping gases in the atmosphere, i.e., from the greenhouse effect. Such gases are relatively
transparent to sunshine, but absorb strongly the long-wavelength infrared radiation released by the
earth. The method incudes the step of seeding the layer of heat-trapping gases in the atmosphere
with particles of materials characterized by wavelength-dependent emissivity. Such materials
include Welsbach materials and the oxides of metals which have high emissivity (and thus low
reflectivities) in the visible and 8-12 micron infrared wavelength regions.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

In 1977 and 1978, supposedly, there were experiments over SoCal in seeding the clouds which resulted in extreme rain for the area -

Nothing new.


----------

